# Who else can't stand rap/hip-hop?



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 23, 2008)

...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...

...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish? 

(I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 23, 2008)

stereo type much?

i guess all country music singers sing about is their dog running away, their girlfriends cheating on them and going fishing


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 23, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> stereo type much?
> 
> i guess all country music singers sing about is their dog running away, their girlfriends cheating on them and going fishing



So true


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 23, 2008)

and getting drunk


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone


 for some reason i picture hulk hogan?? i hate hip hop too. now polka, that is real music.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...
> 
> ...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?
> 
> (I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


*Sweet Madame Blue...Stairway to Heaven.. thats music..remember when you'd buy an album and the whole thing was good..not just a song or two... IMO


rap..... please !!
*


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been playing guitar for 8 years and have been writing my own music for 5, It's hard work. And if you actualy listen to the words in some rap songs they are filled with similies, puns, Medafores, If you listen to Nas you will here what i'm talking about


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 23, 2008)

i use to be like you and hated rap... but let me ask you this have you ever really given it a chance? listen to krs one now that man spoke the truth.

yes i will agree that alot of the shit that gets aired on mtv is just the next big carbon copy of the guy before that and it gets a little rediculous at how much these gangser wannabes try

and thats why theres so much hate towards it out there

but some of what these guys put out is OUT OF THIS WORLD

like you listen to a verse and how it flowed so perfectly and your just like "WOW I WISH I COULD DO THAT"

and on a side note sweet madam blue was the first song i learned how to play on the guitar "sweet madam blue, gaaaze in your looking glass"

will always be one of my favorites


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...
> 
> ...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?
> 
> (I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


Thats your preference but, you just cant compare all rappers to one type of rapper you saw on T.V. or concert.

Not all rappers wear chains. just a lil stereotyping on your end.
Be easy tho, n just turn da radio off when u hear it.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Be easy tho, n just turn da radio off when u hear it.


Fair enough - just I saw LOADS of threads about rap and it was getting to me a little...I don't listen to radio stations with rap on...


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 23, 2008)

usually im not a fan but i did hear some east indian rap that i liked quite a bit


----------



## weezer (Aug 23, 2008)

no rap or hip hop here
IT IS ALL CLASSIC ROCK
rolling stones,pink floyd ,led zepplin.ect....


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 23, 2008)

Well the whole chain thing almost isnt a stereo type these days. 9 out of 10 rappers do wear a piece and chain but no reason to hate them. I LOVE rap but will be the first to admit that in the past 5 years alot of garbage has came out. When it comes to music I am very open minded though. I will listen to pretty much anything except country. I have maybe 4 country songs I like and they are usually liked by everyone else ... friends in low places being one of them. Other then that my music range is VERY wide. I mean from UGK to Kataklysm, from Cassidy to Pantera, from Too short to The Beatles and so on.


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mainstream rap is bogus no doubt its all about the underground thats where the talent is at..not to mention all the sick freestlying and battle raps that go on now thats true hip hop


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

i`m with ya sim bob, i hate rape music to. oh i mean rap


----------



## omegafarmer (Aug 23, 2008)

the so called dancing is just fucking stupid and the pointing shit and the attitude makes me retch. if the motha was in front of me doin that i would be tempted to trash em. i just dont get why ppl pay $$$ for that shit


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

no doubt. how about the baggy pants down off thier asses. 
i had an episode yesterday when i went to my outdoor crop. was at mc donkeys eating and some punk was standing next to me with the ass hanging out. right in my face while i was eating, so the way i am i had to say something to him, well he made the mistake of opening his mouth to much. 
ah....... he wont be eating for a while unless it`s through a straw.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

omegafarmer said:


> the so called dancing is just fucking stupid and the pointing shit and the attitude makes me retch. if the motha was in front of me doin that i would be tempted to trash em. i just dont get why ppl pay $$$ for that shit


Dancing?

*I truly hope u talkin bout Soulja Boy etc.*
Thats not rap thats bullshit. No doubt about it. *You are right*.
Snap ya fingers comeon.

U dont hear that much dancing music dat I know of now, its out there but gets no play at all.


Some pple for u to consider rapper's are as Followed: None of that dancing shit here.
*
T.I.
Cassidy
Em
Wayne(old or new cause i know pple gonna say suthin)
Dre
*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz said:


> no doubt. how about the baggy pants down off thier asses.
> i had an episode yesterday when i went to my outdoor crop. was at mc donkeys eating and some punk was standing next to me with the ass hanging out. right in my face while i was eating, so the way i am i had to say something to him, well he made the mistake of opening his mouth to much.
> ah....... he wont be eating for a while unless it`s through a straw.


U stole him?


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

stole him?????? what talking about.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz said:


> stole him?????? what talking about.


Sorry my bad.
Hit him in da face?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz said:


> stole him?????? what talking about.


trasntation:
you beat him up
and if u did do that then ok cool haha but i would watch doin that kinda shit
thats the shit that gets people killed fo real


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

exactly but if he can handle himself.
bra had his ass in his face tho.
I woulda stole his ass too


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

ya i can do a pretty good job. used to fight for a living before i got sick


----------



## Hiesman (Aug 23, 2008)

bonz said:


> no doubt. how about the baggy pants down off thier asses.
> i had an episode yesterday when i went to my outdoor crop. was at mc donkeys eating and some punk was standing next to me with the ass hanging out. right in my face while i was eating, so the way i am i had to say something to him, well he made the mistake of opening his mouth to much.
> ah....... he wont be eating for a while unless it`s through a straw.


 i can guarantee u made that story up or dreamt it after smokin out ur tin foil pipe..

to be honest with any of yall your opinion on music does not matter too anyone else so just keep it to yourself, u like what u like and thats what it is, there aint no way you can tell someone that they aint listenin to real music because ur reality is different from someone elses. we are all different in out own ways... 

what u said tho man is jus some made up bullshit jus like some of this hip hop u hate soo much... u pullin the same shit


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 23, 2008)

uhoh bonz hes calling you out....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Kinda a waste of a thread.... just like someone posting a thread that says... WHO ELSE HATES ROCK? Gay.


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

you got the same attitude that lost this punks teath sonny.

your like the little kid going down the road in mommies car to get diapers, you think it would be cool to give some guy on the side of the road the finger cause you think your safe with mommy and will never see that person again.

so we have been having a normal conversation here and you just had to come along and turn this thread into anotheer pissin match did ya.
i dont think you would last long sayin that to my face.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> exactly but if he can handle himself.
> bra had his ass in his face tho.
> I woulda stole his ass too


how many people u kno just go around sitcking their ass in peoples faces though?
im thinking this story is either in part or in whole a lie
like i sag my pants too but i dont go around sticking my ass in peoples faces


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> how many people u kno just go around sitcking their ass in peoples faces though?
> im thinking this story is either in part or in whole a lie
> like i sag my pants too but i dont go around sticking my ass in peoples faces


Yea i feel u on that note.
I was just sayin if im sittin there n homeboy got his ass in my face i'd steal him no doubt.

Neva seen that before tho ass in ya face on purpose.

I dont even sag that much just a lil cause my belt would be too tigh if i used it on the last notch.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Yea i feel u on that note.
> I was just sayin if im sittin there n homeboy got his ass in my face i'd steal him no doubt.
> 
> Neva seen that before tho ass in ya face on purpose.
> ...


oh ya definitly if someone just sat there shoving their ass in my face it would be over for em but there are either parts or peices missing from this story or its not true


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

who said it was on purpose? he was just standing there taliking with buddies at the next table. i simply asked if he could cover his ass up, ( his shirt was up also) then he decided to be a mouth piece so......well you know the rest. 
i didn`t think i should have to go to a resaraunt to eat and have to put up with some kid half my age with his pants down and shirt up while i was eating.
how long do you think a female would get away with walking down the street with her ass showing before she got busted for indecent exposure.

i`m going to throw a question out for you kids that dress like this......why??? is it suposed to mean something, how do run if someone chases you??


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

hold ur shits up and learn the meaning of DIPSET haha


----------



## Dr High (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate rap/hiphop. Defenitley!


----------



## dahamma (Aug 23, 2008)

Im with bonz Death to hip-hop


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

y say death to it just turn it off when u hear it.
Cant hate something if u dont listen to it.


----------



## weezer (Aug 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> y say death to it just turn it off when u hear it.
> Cant hate something if u dont listen to it.


thats right man just turn the shit off.. 
and turn up the floyd


----------



## dahamma (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont have to listen to it to dislike it


----------



## bonz (Aug 23, 2008)

how come we dont see old rappers? were do they go.

we still see the other older types around. must be a short life span


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 23, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...
> 
> ...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?
> 
> (I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


I'm not a Rap/Hip-Hop fan, but I do give it validity as a genre. To each their own in my humble opinion. 

My beef is with people driving mobile subwoofers around going DOOF DOOF and forcing everyone else to listen to the bass beats of their latest techno/rap/hip-hop/rock/pop music...I'm too old, my ears get confused...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

haha so like if someone were to drive past you in a oh i dont know 04 dodge intreped se on 22" s with 2 12" square Kicker L7's series 17 of 18 (means these are almost the best ones they make) with a 1000 Watt RMS (means it maxes at 2000 watts) powering them slamming some lil wayne you wouldnt be too happy?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 24, 2008)

dahamma said:


> I dont have to listen to it to dislike it


U don't but you'll neva know much about it if u dont listen to it.


*I dont like country, and I know nothin about it, So therefore it's not on my cpu,lt,deck etc. Feel me?*

But I wont say death to all country or say fuck Tim Macgrraw. Cause pple actually listen to him and other's.

Just Be easy n dont listen n you'll neva know about what's going on in rap.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 24, 2008)

bonz said:


> how come we dont see old rappers? were do they go.
> 
> we still see the other older types around. must be a short life span


They retire while they can. Because they smart they made their money and dipped off to the mansion.


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

i`m not against most people that listen to it. it`s just the attitude of some of the kids that follow that life style and think they are cool, to most of us older people it is rediculous.
i am a musician and do listen to the odd song, like rage and some others, but most i dont see any talent in sampled music ( not all is)
i geusse my theory is that some people and songs have given it a bad rap ( pardon the pun)


----------



## mahlye (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been a musician since the age of nine and play basically any instrument I pick up. I've been recording my own music for years now, writing my own music and lyrics. making a GOOD beat for a rap song is not as easy as you would think. even rapping and sounding good is hard...I mean, you hear the shit on MTV and that's a false representation of what hip-hop really is. hip-hop IS DEAD man, nas said it and he's been right since. you aren't listening to any actual musicians..just wanna gang bangers


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

like i said a few have given ity a bad name. you have to admit there is more violence in that lifestyle


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't generally care for rap,but there are a few good songs out there.Same with r and b. 



And...I love you dro, so don't think I'm being mean, but WHY would you do that shit to your ears? I hate when I get in someone's car and they blast their stereo with no concern for my hearing.Just don't force hearing impairment on anyone but yourself, and you're golden.


drobro23 said:


> haha so like if someone were to drive past you in a oh i dont know 04 dodge intreped se on 22" s with 2 12" square Kicker L7's series 17 of 18 (means these are almost the best ones they make) with a 1000 Watt RMS (means it maxes at 2000 watts) powering them slamming some lil wayne you wouldnt be too happy?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't generally care for rap,but there are a few good songs out there.Same with r and b.
> 
> 
> 
> And...I love you dro, so don't think I'm being mean, but WHY would you do that shit to your ears? I hate when I get in someone's car and they blast their stereo with no concern for my hearing.Just don't force hearing impairment on anyone but yourself, and you're golden.


haha acctually bump can make u go blind
did u know that u have a better chance of going blind than deaf 
cause it shakes ur head and it could disconnect something in your brain
but my shit aint loud enough for that
i mean dont get me wrong
my shits fuckin LOUD like u can hear me beatin down ur street if im comin to pick u up but not near loud enough to make u go deaf or blind
but for u stoney id turn it down


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Awww...thanks...there's only so much bleeding I like my ears to do ya know?


drobro23 said:


> haha acctually bump can make u go blind
> did u know that u have a better chance of going blind than deaf
> cause it shakes ur head and it could disconnect something in your brain
> but my shit aint loud enough for that
> ...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha my shit wont make ur ears bleed either


----------



## Yeah (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright, I'm starting to see a transition in the thread after reading through it and I like where it's going. 

Being an open minded person I can respect anyone's taste in music. I don't have to like it, but RESPECT it. I don't listen to death metal, EVER, but I still respect the genre and the people who make it and listen to it. Therefore, you'll never hear me say, "Death to country music!" How bland would the world be if one person decided everything they didn't like needed to disappear?

Think on that for a second.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Alright, I'm starting to see a transition in the thread after reading through it and I like where it's going.
> 
> Being an open minded person I can respect anyone's taste in music. I don't have to like it, but RESPECT it. I don't listen to death metal, EVER, but I still respect the genre and the people who make it and listen to it. Therefore, you'll never hear me say, "Death to country music!" How bland would the world be if one person decided everything they didn't like needed to disappear?
> 
> Think on that for a second.


I see u got game as ya avatar.
I can't wait to go get that on tuesday. CD is too good
Already got it now but need the real one.


Oh great post too, thats all I was trying to get across.


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 25, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha so like if someone were to drive past you in a oh i dont know 04 dodge intreped se on 22" s with 2 12" square Kicker L7's series 17 of 18 (means these are almost the best ones they make) with a 1000 Watt RMS (means it maxes at 2000 watts) powering them slamming some lil wayne you wouldnt be too happy?


I'd feel sorry for young Wayne getting beaten up, but yes, my ears would get confused...
...what happened to Benny Goodman and his big time swing band? Now that would be some hot sound comin outa dem woofs.

So tell me, how do the 22 inch rims make the music sound better?


----------



## smalltownDill (Aug 25, 2008)

i am with you 600000% i hate and i dont don't say that unless i absolutely positively mean it I HATE RAP,HIP HOP AND R&B i love metal my favourite band is slipknot they sing about real life things that actually happen to normal people not like (ima busta cap in ya ass) kind off shit all rap and hip hop is all about drugs money women or as they like to dgrade them hoes,bitches,shorties no there called women you don't own them ok im gettingmad talking about it so ya i love slipknot and metal it's real i also like a bit of country and rock


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> I'd feel sorry for young Wayne getting beaten up, but yes, my ears would get confused...
> ...what happened to Benny Goodman and his big time swing band? Now that would be some hot sound comin outa dem woofs.
> 
> So tell me, how do the 22 inch rims make the music sound better?


they dont
they just make my car look really boss!


----------



## MG2K (Aug 25, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?


woah

if hip hop has anything going for it, it's the melody of the beat and lyrics... regardless of what they're saying a good hip hop song has to have a good melody


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2008)

MG2K said:


> woah
> 
> if hip hop has anything going for it, it's the melody of the beat and lyrics... regardless of what they're saying a good hip hop song has to have a good melody


Exactly, pple think that making a beat is so easy. If it was so easy pple would be gettin half a mil like the big ones do.

N i dont even like the big producers so much cause the lil pple put their hearts into the beats n come with good shit.

A good beat alone can make a song good for the radio.

Theres bs in rap no doubt but theres also real pple who spit the truth in their rhymes. Not gonna name names cause pple gonna cry like hoes.
*
U shouldnt waste ya breath tho cause they dont listen.
Good post tho!
*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

iono i still love mannie fresh as a producer though and hes a big one


----------



## bonz (Aug 25, 2008)

no offence to anyone but theres another one.
why cant people speak proper english, did the music cause this speach impediment?

just joking around guys


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2008)

bonz said:


> no offence to anyone but theres another one.
> why cant people speak proper english, did the music cause this speach impediment?
> 
> just joking around guys


You good just talking about the people who try and shit on the music as a whole.
But if I said fuck their favorite music genre then they'd be like oh fuck you you know nothing.
Just speaking a peace. 

I type like that because it's how I text and talk so it's the first thing that comes to mind. So rarely will see this but felt like I had to this time.
Kinda off topic but I would know how to speak correctly at the right time ie interview.(let that out for the future posters to come)


----------



## bonz (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont mean to single you out. 
just seing you type like that make me think about the kids out in public that talk like that. just thought they were trying to be cool or something. to me it sounds like they need to be back in school


----------



## MG2K (Aug 25, 2008)

bonz said:


> no offence to anyone but theres another one.
> why cant people speak proper english, did the music cause this speach impediment?
> 
> just joking around guys


hehe

you can look at pretty much any genre of music that isn't centered around properly spoken lyrics (like... recited poetry ?) and find the english language butchered... slurring words & playing with funny metaphors is part of making music and has been since the 20's and 30's...

how fun would music be to listen to if it sounded like it was recited from the dictionary


----------



## Yeah (Aug 25, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> You good *just talking about the people who try and shit on the music as a whole.
> But if I said fuck their favorite music genre then they'd be like oh fuck you you know nothing.
> Just speaking a peace. *
> 
> ...


That's what I'm trying to get at. If you don't like the music that's cool, you don't have to try to understand it or where it comes from. Just respect it. Chances are I wouldn't like the same music that many of you listen to, but I'm not going to go out and disrespect it because I don't listen to it. Recognize the talent and effort put into it.

Be an adult and show RESPECT.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 25, 2008)

If you dont like a certain genre of music, why take time to make a thread about it?

if you dont like it, dont listen to it!

i dont like country, or rock music, but i aint gonna make a thread sayin "Who else can't stand rock?"

smoke one, and fall in the zone


----------



## bonz (Aug 25, 2008)

some of us dont like politics or lots of the other things that are talked about in here but we dont say they shouldn`t talk abou it. just the same as you have a right to listen to it.


----------



## Dr High (Aug 26, 2008)

i recondize Talent, and most rap music is really easy to produce, nothing like metal music where the lyrics dont come from first thought about women guns drugs and money. Peace


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr High said:


> i recondize Talent, and most rap music is really easy to produce, nothing like metal music where the lyrics dont come from first thought about women guns drugs and money. Peace


See I think you just go by what u hear on t.v. n the radio. You keep using ya basis of argument on stereotypes.

Metal they just scream at u etc. but i respect it n wont say oh everyone who listens to metal is crazy in the head.

I dont know one metal artists but i dont say they all bi-polar.

Rap is easy to produce hell naw. Alot of rappers but their heart n souls in it bra.
think before u speak. 
And Be easy


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr High said:


> i recondize Talent, and most rap music is really easy to produce, nothing like metal music where the lyrics dont come from first thought about women guns drugs and money. Peace


have u ever tried to make a beat
even to do a repeating bass line 
do u even know anything?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> have u ever tried to make a beat
> even to do a repeating bass line
> do u even know anything?


he dont know nothing it seems or he wouldn't speak like that.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 26, 2008)

i jus see alot of hate and IGNORANCE in here


----------



## closettrooper (Aug 26, 2008)

i hate rap and hip hop i'm a led zeppelin kinda guy i love all metals except for white metal.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 26, 2008)

Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT


----------



## surryman (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with you Bob,I'll turn it off.I'm 40,I like Frank Zappa,Pink Flloyd-Artists artists!


----------



## DaRk Ak (Aug 26, 2008)

rap is crap lol


----------



## Dr High (Aug 27, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
> EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT


Never thought of putting ti this way my friend, your brilliant!


----------



## GoodKat (Aug 27, 2008)

There are a whole bunch of people turning into their parents on this thread. 

People said the same stuff about The Beatles 40 years ago you hypocrites.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my, dont actually get me started on this shit, todays "hip-hop" is not hip hop at all its just a pile of bullshit, all of the fucking "artists" as they call them sing about going to jail and killing people and what not i find it pathetic the fact that not once have they ever actually been in jail or taken a life, i could go on for hours about this shit, but im just not going to.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> oh my, dont actually get me started on this shit, todays "hip-hop" is not hip hop at all its just a pile of bullshit, all of the fucking "artists" as they call them sing about going to jail and killing people and what not i find it pathetic the fact that not once have they ever actually been in jail or taken a life, i could go on for hours about this shit, but im just not going to.


what you see on mtv or bet, or hear on the radio is what you are talkin about. thats what the major corporations are force feeding you.

real hip hop will never be mainstream.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 31, 2008)

I hate rap.

It is not music because any Bafoom can get on stage and say really fast in agressive tone,

Yo yo homie yo pop it with g smokin the spliff......

But real music that require instruments is real music considering it takes more than 2 minutes to do something.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 31, 2008)

and to this post i give a big


----------



## Hiesman (Aug 31, 2008)

bonz said:


> who said it was on purpose? he was just standing there taliking with buddies at the next table. i simply asked if he could cover his ass up, ( his shirt was up also) then he decided to be a mouth piece so......well you know the rest.
> i didn`t think i should have to go to a resaraunt to eat and have to put up with some kid half my age with his pants down and shirt up while i was eating.
> how long do you think a female would get away with walking down the street with her ass showing before she got busted for indecent exposure.
> 
> i`m going to throw a question out for you kids that dress like this......why??? is it suposed to mean something, how do run if someone chases you??


you used to fake suburb ass niggas.. come to the hood nigga, public housin, where niggas that aint from round lock they doors jus to ride down the street, where all the hardest niggas with nothin to lose is at.. you can bet ya bottom dolla ill beat the dog shit outta yo neo nazi ass... u talkn bout some if a bitch walked down the road with her ass hangin out she would get indecent exposure well if you sticc a nigga in the face in a restaurant u catchin a charge... i stayed on some shit wen i was young n dumb, i would kno


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> It is not music because any Bafoom can get on stage and say really fast in agressive tone,
> 
> ...


 see another person who doesnt even know what they are talking about


----------



## B.. (Sep 1, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> But real music that require instruments is real music considering it takes more than 2 minutes to do something.


so hansen is real music?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 1, 2008)

2min. they neva been in a studio or somebodys house while they workin they ass off.

let this thread die off cause its sum bullshit.
i bet i'd get bashed for makin who hates all death metal. might do that shit. but i got respect for all music.


----------



## Noclue (Sep 1, 2008)

This is horribly insulting, "rap" is litterally magical. The music is great not to mention the lyrical skill.... sure alot (ALOT) of the mainstream rap is complete bullshit it still gives to reason to call down rap... trylistening to Nas - Stillmatic album and you relize what i mean... alot of rap has a powerfull message and the skills are all there... i hate it when i hear people say "I hate rap but eminem is OK"..Please stfu and get a good asssss woopin god damn why the hell is eminem suddenly the only good rapper? god man i personaly dislike eminem... but this shit just steams me up... i mean damn why arent people open to music anymore?


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 1, 2008)

i like almost all kinds of music. yes there are terrible rap/hip hop songs that just disgust me for instance the marco polo song by bow wow.. i mean cmon ? are they just going to run out of ideas and pull random lines and make millions from it. it makes me angry yet sad. 

from another side - good for them.


----------



## Yeah (Sep 2, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I hate rap.
> 
> It is not music because any Bafoom can get on stage and say really fast in agressive tone,
> 
> ...


YouTube - Statik Selektah,Cassidy,Saigon,Termanology-Take it 2 the Top

Let me know when you can make that beat in 2 minutes. Or recite those bars in 2 minutes.


----------



## kasuhit (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiesman said:


> snip


why isn't this shit banned under the new RUI censorship laws

don't hate rap, nothing aginst it, just don't understand it! what I don't understand is why I should fuckin love it so much. why is it the only genre thats the BG soundtrack to anything on TV among other things.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 4, 2008)

The Roots are a hip hop group, among other genres of music you could classify them as... but mainly hip hop, and they play real instruments.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 4, 2008)

for someone who partakes in something many see as taboo and evil, you sure are being one close minded ass-hole
ur probably used to listening to people talk about crap and fake wanna be suburb muthafuckas acting hard, but REAL rap and REAL hip hop in all seriousness may be the hardest by far to do, because your voice aint enough to win people over the words that you speak have to be on another level, your similies and metaphors have to be scholar worthy, all at the same time being from the place of which you speak and making every day life and usually poverty seem dope, 
DO U REALLY THINK THE CRAP BRITNEY SPEARS, PARIS HILTON, AND ALL THOSE OTHER CRAP POPSTARS WERE PUTTING OUT IS BETTER THAN SOME OF THE MAINSTREAM HIP HOP THAT ONLY RICH SUBURB NEVER KWOWN THE MEANING OF GOING HUNGRY MUTHAFUCKAS listen to?
i could go on all day about other genre's but i respect why they like it and move on u came right out and insulted the genre, you shouldn't be allowed to call yourself a smoker someone who willingly breaks the law and wants acceptance for it and turns around and posts this u sicken me, GTFO


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> for someone who partakes in something many see as taboo and evil, you sure are being one close minded ass-hole
> ur probably used to listening to people talk about crap and fake wanna be suburb muthafuckas acting hard, but REAL rap and REAL hip hop in all seriousness may be the hardest by far to do, because your voice aint enough to win people over the words that you speak have to be on another level, your similies and metaphors have to be scholar worthy, all at the same time being from the place of which you speak and making every day life and usually poverty seem dope,
> DO U REALLY THINK THE CRAP BRITNEY SPEARS, PARIS HILTON, AND ALL THOSE OTHER CRAP POPSTARS WERE PUTTING OUT IS BETTER THAN SOME OF THE MAINSTREAM HIP HOP THAT ONLY RICH SUBURB NEVER KWOWN THE MEANING OF GOING HUNGRY MUTHAFUCKAS listen to?
> i could go on all day about other genre's but i respect why they like it and move on u came right out and insulted the genre, you shouldn't be allowed to call yourself a smoker someone who willingly breaks the law and wants acceptance for it and turns around and posts this u sicken me, GTFO


Who?
character


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 4, 2008)

lupe fiasco

nas 

mob deep

talib kwali

xzibit

tupac

biggie

some T.I songs

method man

wutang clan

just to name a few, in fact in xzibit's song shame in the rap game he talks about the exact people you are stereotyping all rappers and in lupe fiasco's "dumb it down" he talks about the dumbasses on the screen lately and how people don't understand what he's saying because he's lyrics are so advanced and people don't get what he's saying sometimes i have to rewind his tracks just to figure it out


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh i thought you were directing that post at someone


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 4, 2008)

90% of rap sucks in my opinion. The other 10% of good rap comes from people who have already passed away.

Sad state of affairs.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 4, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> oh i thought you were directing that post at someone


the start of the post was directed at the thread starter, my second post was just to give some examples of good rappers

so how u bin mane bruh? we've been seein alotta each other on these threads


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

I been real good postin my ass off.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

as you can see I think 

I fuck with Lupe too, positive rapper to the fullest but lyrical too. 
But T.I. and Weezy are my favs but I have many pple that I listen too.


----------



## Hiesman (Sep 7, 2008)

nas, pac, big, game, lupe, andre 3k, and em, raw lyrical talent right there... but u kno niggas in the hood always gonna listen to boosie, gucci mane, oj, jeezy, weezy.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hiesman said:


> but u kno niggas in the hood always gonna listen to boosie, gucci mane, oj, jeezy, weezy.


boosie, gucci, jeezy everywhere here.
You can hear some boosie going down the street in ya house just like T.I., gucci jeezy, weezy.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nas old shit is all the nas i can listen to his new shit i dont fuck with. 
Feels like he's trying to keep up by going mainstream


----------



## Hiesman (Sep 7, 2008)

illmatic is top 5 albums put out by an mc in the history of time.... his other albums will never amount to his first... 

AYYY AYYY make the trap AYYY... love that shit


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

real true music doesn't sell anymore.


----------



## Noclue (Sep 7, 2008)

that some real shit.. hip hop is dead.


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 7, 2008)

I born in 1981 and i grew up listening to rap in the 90's my teenage years. I love rap, Tupac, Dr. Dre, Easy E, Bone Thugs N Harmony, Ect. There is alot of old school rap that i still like and listen to, I agree there is alot of CRAP that has been put out in the past 8 YEARS, but there is alot of GARABAGE music that is not RAP either, so its all a preference, i like alot of different kind of musis from Metalilica to MXPX, Classic rock and ect. I have expanded my views on music alot in the past few years, i never used to listen to anything but rap but about the only music i wont listen to now are OLDIES and Country! Oh and alot of people like that SCREAMO shit wtf is that, i can handle some of it, but some is like WTF at least if i am not going to understand wtf they are saying i will listen to some bud smoking chill music like BONE at least they are mell not AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLEWJHRPOEWHJRPOEWJkj 
cuz thats all i hear when i hear alot of the PUNK music that is out these days and some hardcore METAL, its all a matter of preference so if you like METAL BLARE THAT SHIT, if you like rap BUMP THAT SHIT, if you like PUNK let it sCREAM! Who cares really! Enjoy a phat 1 and chill!!


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck rap. Rap is weak. Same shit over and over. You want tough music? Listen to Death Metal. Cannibal Corpse is a good place to start. Deicide is good also.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> Fuck rap. Rap is weak. Same shit over and over. You want tough music? Listen to Death Metal. Cannibal Corpse is a good place to start. Deicide is good also.


that's the problem, you have no respect for all types of music.
If you really wanna go there we can...
"DEATH METAL" the fuckin title says it all, i dont want somebody screamin in my fuckin ear, fuck that shit.
Cant even understand what they sayin if you try and follow the lyrics it's gibberish, cant even look the lyrics up.
All that AHHHH n NOOOOOh fuck that shit.

* See but we got respect for all music, you didnt see one person who listens to rap say fuck death metal or country did you?
Naw you fucking didn't, you need to get some respect for music like us.*


----------



## Yeah (Sep 7, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> Fuck rap. Rap is weak. Same shit over and over. You want tough music? Listen to Death Metal. Cannibal Corpse is a good place to start. Deicide is good also.


Fuck you. See how mature I sound...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Fuck you. See how mature I sound...


Once you drop the f bomb u just cant top that....


----------



## Gryphonn (Sep 8, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> they dont
> they just make my car look really boss!


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww come on people, stop crying. I'm allowed to feel strongly about my music if I want to, it's my opinion. I wasn't trying to offend any one of you personally, I just can't stand fucking rap. And if you love rap then that's you, go for it. Love it. That's your opinion. And for whoever said I was not open minded to other types of music, you're wrong. Here's a 180: I listen to classic rock, reggae, fuck I even listen to John Denver man. But Metal is my ultimate passion on the music front. I've devoted 16yrs playing speed metal. That's more than half of my life. So yeah, I feel strongly about it.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 8, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...
> 
> ...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?
> 
> (I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


i used to be with you, used to say cant spell crap without rap...blah blah

but the OLDER rap is where it is at my friend, all the 80's and early 90's shit is pure gold, as buddy was sayin rap is filled with metaphors and similies and shit and all together good flow

WU TANG CLAN
NAS
NOTORIOUS BIG
TUPAC
all crazy lyrics, also gotta like the beats


----------



## Hiesman (Sep 8, 2008)

AYYY AYYY OKAY AYYYY hahahahaha


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Nas old shit is all the nas i can listen to his new shit i dont fuck with.
> Feels like he's trying to keep up by going mainstream


i feel that vibe to man when he released hereo it wasn't anywhere near as lyrically fluent as the other stuff he put out and i like wayne but 
WANT HIM TO WRITE DEEPER RHYMES


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

to add to that if u listwened to georgia bush by wayne he was speakin so much truth and he was flowing and using his unique style, if he was to put more of that out as hot as he is now others would follow same as pac, i don't kno if yall noticed but rap was gettin a little off track until pac and biggie started rappin the y brought it back
(though the very first lyric of "georgia bush" he says bush's eyes are blue they're green)
(and i've been hearing alotta boosie and too webbie made a song i really connected with (u a trip)


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

ohhh.
you heard some boosie, bossie doing his thing.
bossie and webbie always on a track together

Gerogia Bush off ded 2 last song, he ended that shit with a banger.
Whole mixtape was hard anyway


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

One thing I hate is the rap and hip-hop songs glorifying violence and disrespect and stuff like that. I also don't like the songs that are nothing but cusswords with some normal words thrown in. But don't worry. I'm quite aware that's not all rap/hip-hop songs, and may very well be a minority.

What I don't like about the genre, though, is the lack of melody/music. Some rap (note I said some, NOT all) is basically a sample of an older song with a more intricate, though computer-produced, beat and a poem laid down on top of it. To me, that just isn't enough.

First off, as a guitarist, I need guitar in my music, at least most of the time... and occasionally I'd like to hear a guitar solo... I mean a _real_ guitar solo (Jimmy Page, Jeff Beck, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Carlos Santana, David Gilmore, Eric Clapton), not a 4-measure "bridge" that we like to call solos these days. I also need _more_ instruments and _more_ music.

I don't like how some of it is computer-produced as well. Computers canNOT write good music. Period. The MTV/VH1/Clear Channel-era has proven this over and over again, and it is one major reason I can't STAND modern-day top-40. Music should be written by people, and only people, and it shouldn't be constrained by radio time-limits and shit like that.

I also like emotion and meaning in my lyrics. Don't get me wrong... I love songs like "Whole Lotta Love," "Anything Goes" (G'N'R), etc for their... well... their fun songs. But I'll pop in "Time," "Since I've Been Loving You," etc before I pop in any "fun" song. I like deep lyrics... that said, I'm not a fan of artists who inject politics in their music (although, oddly enough, I find myself a fan of Roger Waters, John Lennon, Bob Marley, Bob Dylan, and other "political artists"... I though I generally steer clear of their heavily-political songs, with the exception of "Imagine," which is a song I love).

On that note, I have heard some musical, emotional, deep rap/hip-hop songs that have intrigued me... I even heard a rap song with an incredible guitar solo (and no, it was _not_ Rage Against the Machine, though I am a fan) and yet I find that these songs are no where near as popular as the throw-away fad-crap MTV likes to make famous.

So while I realize that, like all genres, no two rap/hip-hop songs are alike, the genres have their good songs and their bad songs. Unfortunately, it's the bad songs that MTV, VH1, and Clear Channel like to make famous, and the good songs that stay in relative obscurity (for the most part).


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

rape?
who would listen to someone talk about rape?
you gotta throw some examples out if you speak on something like that.


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> rape?
> who would listen to someone talk about rape?
> you gotta throw some examples out if you speak on something like that.



It's been too long since I listened to rap...

It was one song, can't remember the name... but now that I think about it, it might not have been about rape at all... just the person (a woman, surprise surprise) who angrily blogged about it interpreted it that way.

So maybe the rape part is an erroneous claim... it's just been too long. Forgive me for that one... I'll edit it out.


I edited it out.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 8, 2008)

dance with the devil- immortal technique
crazy story


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

Nate I'm with you on this. As a guitarist myself, I too need some guitar(played by a real person) in my music. I love playing solos and know very well the years and dedication it takes to learn the techniques to pull them off. I know the satisfaction of hearing all your hard work come out of the amp as a mystical accomplishment. I study speed metal, death metal, and other types of music (I know what everyone is thinking when they hear "death metal", that crap that's all screaming and not understandable), but as an accomplished guitarist, I'm here to tell you that good metal is not easy to play. It takes years of practice and dedication to learn the techniques the untrained ear doesn't hear. I've studied the methods of Kirk Hammet(Metallica), Dave Mustaine(Megadeth), Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Dimebag(Pantera), Marty Freidman(Megadeth), Dave Murray(Iron Maiden), Adrian Smith(Iron Maiden), and many others. I have learned their styles and how to incorporate them into my own music, no small feat. Took me 16yrs, and I'm still learning. Once you delve into the realm of intervallic relationships and all other aspects of music theory you will truly begin to appreciate this magical thing we call music.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT

COME ON. SOMEONE ARGUE THIS POINT IF YOU CAN. I GUESS THE ALL THE JUNGLE MONKEYS ARE TOO RETARDED TO EVEN ARGUE THIS ONE. HAHAHAHAHA SO SIMPLE MINDED. UHHHHHH BLUNTS UHHHHHHH BITCHES UHHHHHH MY 44 UHHHHHH YEA YEA YEA. LIKE MY RAP SONG? ITS AWESOME ISNT IT. SHOULD BE A NUMBER ONE HIT SINGLE SOON. OH WAIT, I FORGOT TO SAY YO YO YO IN IT, SO IT MIGHT MAKE IT TO NUMBER 4 OR NUMBER 5.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
> EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT
> 
> COME ON. SOMEONE ARGUE THIS POINT IF YOU CAN. I GUESS THE ALL THE JUNGLE MONKEYS ARE TOO RETARDED TO EVEN ARGUE THIS ONE. HAHAHAHAHA SO SIMPLE MINDED. UHHHHHH BLUNTS UHHHHHHH BITCHES UHHHHHH MY 44 UHHHHHH YEA YEA YEA. LIKE MY RAP SONG? ITS AWESOME ISNT IT. SHOULD BE A NUMBER ONE HIT SINGLE SOON. OH WAIT, I FORGOT TO SAY YO YO YO IN IT, SO IT MIGHT MAKE IT TO NUMBER 4 OR NUMBER 5.


you sound kinda mad .

why do you hate rap / hip hop? i mean, you hate it so much, that you took the time write all that?

and im startin to think that you dont hate the music... *YOU HATE THE PEOPLE.*

*if you dont like the music, dont listen to it.* ITS SIMPLE AS THAT. _ROCK ON DUDE._

ignorance is bliss... isnt it?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe because rap relates to killers/drug dealers/cons/ doin armed robberies....but all rap isnt like that lol....

i bet a good chunk of white ppl are to ignorant/racist to listen to a black rapper/give it a chance.(im white if it matters)....how bout that?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

white people buy more rap/hip hop music than "minorities".


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 9, 2008)

oh i dont doubt it, do they keep track of the age groups buying? im guessin its a younger generation purchasing?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> oh i dont doubt it, do they keep track of the age groups buying? im guessin its a younger generation purchasing?


iduno, they probly do. ive seen that statistic so many times, but never heard anything about which age groups tho.


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 9, 2008)

If you read my post earlier you will remember me talking about music theory. I was talking about in relation to Metal. Metal/Rock usually involves 3 guitars and drums. These instruments become a finely tuned machine with the help of some very creative choreography following the guidelines of music theory. These musicians have gone to college to study music theory. It takes years. I have never heard of any rap artist going to college to study music. Rap is just to simple in my opinion. Besides, I would have thought that everyone on this site would be into Bob Marley or Jimi Hendrix anyway. LOL.


----------



## Kronowaluk (Sep 9, 2008)

To the OP

I believe he is talking about Southern Rap today. Mostly what you see on tv. I am a musician have been for years. I love Alternative, Jazz, Jazz fusion and funk. I do listen to independent rappers and very underground. I tooo do not understand the deal with chains and such and singin about bitch and hoes on da pole. thats nothing but money grabbers. Tupac is rap NWA is rap ect.



fukdapolice said:


> white people buy more rap/hip hop music than "minorities".


We are the Minorities. lol


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - The Roots - The Seed 2.0

YouTube - The Roots - Water (Live)

YouTube - You Got Me - Erykah Badu & The Roots live @ Woodstock 99

The Roots are a hip hop group that play live instruments.

YouTube - Stetsasonic "Talkin All That Jazz"


"Stetsasonic was an American hip hop group formed in 1981 (see 1981 in music) in Brooklyn, New York. It is remembered as one of the first hip-hop crews to use a live band, and their positive, uplifting lyrics have made the group forerunners of alternative hip hop and jazz hip-hop."


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 9, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> If you read my post earlier you will remember me talking about music theory. I was talking about in relation to Metal. Metal/Rock usually involves 3 guitars and drums. These instruments become a finely tuned machine with the help of some very creative choreography following the guidelines of music theory. These musicians have gone to college to study music theory. It takes years. I have never heard of any rap artist going to college to study music. Rap is just to simple in my opinion. Besides, I would have thought that everyone on this site would be into Bob Marley or Jimi Hendrix anyway. LOL.


If you include lighter Rock, this may also include Keyboards, and Metal/Rock sometimes involves strings and keyboards as well. And by 3 guitars you mean 2 guitars and a bass guitar, right? At the root of it you're absolutely right.

I am a fan of Marley & Hendrix! 



fukdapolice said:


> YouTube - The Roots - The Seed 2.0
> 
> YouTube - The Roots - Water (Live)
> 
> ...


I actually have a Roots greatest hits. There's some seriously great music on it.



> YouTube - Stetsasonic "Talkin All That Jazz"
> 
> 
> "Stetsasonic was an American hip hop group formed in 1981 (see 1981 in music) in Brooklyn, New York. It is remembered as one of the first hip-hop crews to use a live band, and their positive, uplifting lyrics have made the group forerunners of alternative hip hop and jazz hip-hop."


I will have to check them out.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 9, 2008)

Hip-Hop/rap has been completely changed (for the worst) in the last years. i think theres 2 sections of this genre B4 2pac and after 2pac. i think the year 2000 was the turning point but i could b wrong...who isnt to say almost all genre's have been distorted in the last years..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
> EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT
> 
> COME ON. SOMEONE ARGUE THIS POINT IF YOU CAN. I GUESS THE ALL THE JUNGLE MONKEYS ARE TOO RETARDED TO EVEN ARGUE THIS ONE. HAHAHAHAHA SO SIMPLE MINDED. UHHHHHH BLUNTS UHHHHHHH BITCHES UHHHHHH MY 44 UHHHHHH YEA YEA YEA. LIKE MY RAP SONG? ITS AWESOME ISNT IT. SHOULD BE A NUMBER ONE HIT SINGLE SOON. OH WAIT, I FORGOT TO SAY YO YO YO IN IT, SO IT MIGHT MAKE IT TO NUMBER 4 OR NUMBER 5.


Just dont listen to it...
* You sound real ignorant that you took all that time to write this shit.*
I think you like rap on the low
You watch too much TV


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 9, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> Hip-Hop/rap has been completely changed (for the worst) in the last years. i think theres 2 sections of this genre B4 2pac and after 2pac. i think the year 2000 was the turning point but i could b wrong...who isnt to say almost all genre's have been distorted in the last years..


Let's see... Rock, Country, Post-Grunge...

Only the underground has stayed pure. All Top-40 (or most, anyways) is computer-produced, over-hyped, fad shit that's here today and gone tomorrow. These artists can't even sing the songs live. They Lip-Sing and fake-play to a Pre-Recording. And for those who don't, the songs are so simple they're almost impossible to fuck up, and, to make it even more impossible to fuck up, they keep each song exact to the album and don't improvise. I meant, WTF? What happened to talent, emotion, improvisation, and all of those other things that made music... well... music?

Keep in mind I'm talking about _all_ modern-day Top-40, not just Rap/Hip Hop. So, post-Grunge, modern Punk, Emo, Nu-Metal, modern Pop (the worst!), modern Country, etc. It's all destroyed for the sake of money.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 9, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> If you read my post earlier you will remember me talking about music theory. I was talking about in relation to Metal. Metal/Rock usually involves 3 guitars and drums. These instruments become a finely tuned machine with the help of some very creative choreography following the guidelines of music theory. These musicians have gone to college to study music theory. It takes years. I have never heard of any rap artist going to college to study music. Rap is just to simple in my opinion. Besides, I would have thought that everyone on this site would be into Bob Marley or Jimi Hendrix anyway. LOL.


i agree with you, but rap isnt about how smart u are, most rap is about the streets and most rappers are GIFTED enough to rap and flow and sometimes come up with mind-blowing rhymes.....i consider some rappers clever...key is SOME

EX. notorious BIG, honestly the best there ever was

and most of todays shit is GARBAGE, all computerized and junk like said


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, I think thats about all there is to say about this clown. Can u refute my point. I didn't think so, or else you would have. And I don't listen to it. I have heard enough of it to make a decision about it. And have seen enough of the people who listen to it, to make a decision about them as well. If you argue with me, then you must be one the simple minded that I was refering to. And I dont watch TV either. Its something for the simple minded to watch. So go watch the boob tube, and listen to your rap. Fo shizzle my gizzle bizzle wizzle sizzle. Makes a ton of sense huh LOL


mane2008 said:


> Just dont listen to it...
> *You sound real ignorant that you took all that time to write this shit.*
> I think you like rap on the low
> You watch too much TV


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ha see... You just proved my point, you have to watch too much T.V. or you like rap on the low.
You are ignorant because you have to mock Snoop. Sounds like you are the simple minded one. It's okay bra you like Snoop on the low, I won't tell everyone.
If you were intelligent you would state a point and have a basis instead of using what you hear. 
But thats okay. 
I got Still D.R.E. on my Iphone since you like Snoop so much.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

Rap is for people who are ignorant. I'd say music people listen to is generally a good indicator of intelliegence level. People who listen to rap are by far some of the most simple minded people I have met. Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven
That is my point. Guess u are to ignorant to see it. Its ok, I wont tell everyone how smart u are. Its on the low? haha. The fuck is a snoop? Are u referring to snoopy from peanuts? Got me
EDIT - I said generally a good indicator. there are exceptions. thought i would put that in before people start say, well so and so listens to rap. WHO CARES RAP = IGNORANT



mane2008 said:


> Ha see... You just proved my point, you have to watch too much T.V. or you like rap on the low.
> You are ignorant because you have to mock Snoop. Sounds like you are the simple minded one. It's okay bra you like Snoop on the low, I won't tell everyone.
> If you were intelligent you would state a point and have a basis instead of using what you hear.
> But thats okay.
> I got Still D.R.E. on my Iphone since you like Snoop so much.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

And I said I dont watch TV, guess u can't make sense of what u read either. Haha. Guess you must listen to rap too. Go ahead keep talking and further proving my point for me. THANKS!


mane2008 said:


> Ha see... You just proved my point, you have to watch too much T.V. or you like rap on the low.
> You are ignorant because you have to mock Snoop. Sounds like you are the simple minded one. It's okay bra you like Snoop on the low, I won't tell everyone.
> If you were intelligent you would state a point and have a basis instead of using what you hear.
> But thats okay.
> I got Still D.R.E. on my Iphone since you like Snoop so much.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

And a bra is what women wear to hold up their shit by the way. Should I keep going on this clown or what? Im done, its too easy


mane2008 said:


> Ha see... You just proved my point, you have to watch too much T.V. or you like rap on the low.
> You are ignorant because you have to mock Snoop. Sounds like you are the simple minded one. It's okay bra you like Snoop on the low, I won't tell everyone.
> If you were intelligent you would state a point and have a basis instead of using what you hear.
> But thats okay.
> I got Still D.R.E. on my Iphone since you like Snoop so much.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well last post to you because you are truly ignorant and must be mad because a label or group wouldn't let you in.

You are Probably from the rural area so to speak. But actually when I went to the doc I was singing a couple bars Playing with fire(Lil' Wayne) and the doc and the nurse actually knew some of the words so proves your point wrong. It's okay though.
*My lawyer listens to rap too. The same person who give me legal advice and buys weed. Dumb ass.*

But this line show me you go by what you hear on T.V. the news etc.
*"Maybe its the simple rhyming or the non complexity of the music that draws them to it. How often do u see lawyers, doctors, engineers, scientists beating rap music? The answer is NEVER. How often do u see thieves, murderers, con ect. listening to rap? ALL THE TIME. Point proven"*

Did those kids at Columbine listen to rap? No I think they listened to Death Metal so...
Get a new basis for argument. 

There are so many intelligent people who listen to rap.
Don't be mad because you have no basis of argument.

I'm done with your lil bitch ass peace. Know you a little pussy tho and stick your stereotypes up your ass.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

Go ahead and pick and pull little examples to try to justify your point, but like I said, in general, its the simple minded who listen to it. Just because you make up some story about your doctor knowing the words to some song, doesnt mean anything, even if it were true. How many people in prisons are listening to anything other than rap. Not many. How many doctors, lawyers, engineers, ect., listen to rap, Not many. I didnt say there were NONE AT ALL. I said in general, which means almost all the time(how retarded is this clown that he cant understand what it means when I say IN GENERAL, or GENERALLY SPEAKING, WOW LOL). So like I said before. Point proven. You cant argue with the facts. Not when they are so clear. 


mane2008 said:


> Well last post to you because you are truly ignorant and must be mad because a label or group wouldn't let you in.
> 
> You are Probably from the rural area so to speak. But actually when I went to the doc I was singing a couple bars Playing with fire(Lil' Wayne) and the doc and the nurse actually knew some of the words so proves your point wrong. It's okay though.
> *My lawyer listens to rap too. The same person who give me legal advice and buys weed. Dumb ass.*
> ...


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yea, thats right, you just got owned, take that BRAAAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well y are you here then?
I told you I'm done arguing with you. Dont need to make up anything.
But I'd like to know where are these facts?

Do i need to go back to the quote you said how many doc lawyers etc listen to it you said none pussy.
Stay in ya lil room and get off my dick okay


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

I dunno, I just make things up to piss people off. Its fun sometimes. Haha


mane2008 said:


> Well y are you here then?
> I told you I'm done arguing with you. Dont need to make up anything.
> But I'd like to know where are these facts?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

you dont even know what you type read your own qoutes


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

what r u talkin about


mane2008 said:


> you dont even know what you type read your own qoutes


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

I know that what I said pissed u off, which was the point. Like I said, its fun to poke people sometimes in those special places that really get them going. LOL


----------



## jointmcfatty (Sep 9, 2008)

now go smoke a blunt lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoever started this thread was just asking to start up a fight lol. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, especially when it comes to music. This is rather pointless.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 10, 2008)

jointmcfatty said:


> Go ahead and pick and pull little examples to try to justify your point, but like I said, in general, its the simple minded who listen to it. Just because you make up some story about your doctor knowing the words to some song, doesnt mean anything, even if it were true. How many people in prisons are listening to anything other than rap. Not many. How many doctors, lawyers, engineers, ect., listen to rap, Not many. I didnt say there were NONE AT ALL. I said in general, which means almost all the time(how retarded is this clown that he cant understand what it means when I say IN GENERAL, or GENERALLY SPEAKING, WOW LOL). So like I said before. Point proven. You cant argue with the facts. Not when they are so clear.


mane i don't think he understands u can't come and attack a genre of music like a bitch ok ur reason is that people who listen to rap don't usually have high paying or affluent jobs, but u r also ignoring thefact that the people who are old enough to do these jobs are from a different era when rap was not mainstream or popular, then there is the fact that people from the inner city don't usually grow up to be doctors so the main audiences are completely cut out of ur reasoning


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 10, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> Once you drop the f bomb u just cant top that....


i know something that tops the f bomb all the time i use it all the time"
KILL URSELF
try it u'll leave em speechless


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

smarts fuck him straight up cant worry about it..
No respect for other genres thats his problem.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 10, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> If you read my post earlier you will remember me talking about music theory. I was talking about in relation to Metal. Metal/Rock usually involves 3 guitars and drums. These instruments become a finely tuned machine with the help of some very creative choreography following the guidelines of music theory. These musicians have gone to college to study music theory. It takes years. I have never heard of any rap artist going to college to study music. Rap is just to simple in my opinion. Besides, I would have thought that everyone on this site would be into Bob Marley or Jimi Hendrix anyway. LOL.


allot of rapping (not the crap you see the stuff u actually have to look for)
you will find that it isn't really about music theory it actually more to do with college english than music theory rappers just need something they can flow to what they say matter more than the beat


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tell them to listen to some Lupe see what they say then.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> i know something that tops the f bomb all the time i use it all the time"
> KILL URSELF
> try it u'll leave em speechless


3-6

10characters


----------



## eyesdembleed (Sep 11, 2008)

Hattin on my rap, my hip-hop, and my culture sounds like racism to me.
Oh and let me say all them tight pants that people are wearing looks way more stupid then my dickies. and most skater kids be rockin them made tight pants and saggin.


----------



## eyesdembleed (Sep 11, 2008)

There is a rap song out now I think it goes:
Ima do me, u just do u, watch me do me

I luv real shit RAP in every shape and form. its real, its live, its what makes my heart beat until im dead  so all my real hip hop heads hit dis.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> Hattin on my rap, my hip-hop, and my culture sounds like racism to me.
> Oh and let me say all them tight pants that people are wearing looks way more stupid then my dickies. and most skater kids be rockin them made tight pants and saggin.


I saw that alot in HS dudes wearing lil ass pants and saggin the fuck out of them.
shit was straight homo.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I saw that alot in HS dudes wearing lil ass pants and saggin the fuck out of them.
> shit was straight homo.


Gym Class Heroes? lol go look at their singer if you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

i need to cause I sure dont know who they are.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Some awful band. I don't even know what to call them, pop/punk/wanna be rap? I saw them on some late night show last night, dude was wearing these tight ass purple jeans saggin below his ass.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's a link to the show NBC Video Rewind Just don't watch too long, or mute it, it's painful.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

I couldnt even see it.
but purple n saggin dont even want to picture it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol yeah true. You have to go down the bottom and click chapters, then on the band.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

Some rap is good but just like pop nowadays most of it is crap.


----------



## ChefWil (Sep 11, 2008)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> ...some guy wearing gold chains waggling his fingers around and talking in time down a microphone whilst some kid turns records backwards manually and another kid presses some keys on a keyboard...
> 
> ...who else prefers REAL music? Okay, rap started out as a form of country singing...but what happened to it? WHY do people insist on listening to this non-melodic rubbish?
> 
> (I know...I'm gonna get a slating here, but WHO'S COMIN' WITH ME?!)


A very great singer once said "Honey, if you don't get the music then your not supposed to yet" Give it time and give it another try, who knows. I used to hate Hip Hop and Rap but now I really enjoy it...... and they say you can't teach an old dawg


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 11, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> Hattin on my rap, my hip-hop, and my culture sounds like racism to me.


I must admit I don't get that. I don't hate on anybody's culture. So if I started a thread about Blues and Classic Rock and you went on said that kind of music was crap, not worth-it, etc, can I call _you_ racist for hating on my music and my culture (that is, white)?

And aren't their white rappers? I'd say some of the worst rap comes from white rappers.


----------



## eyesdembleed (Sep 13, 2008)

NateHevens said:


> I must admit I don't get that. I don't hate on anybody's culture. So if I started a thread about Blues and Classic Rock and you went on said that kind of music was crap, not worth-it, etc, can I call _you_ racist for hating on my music and my culture (that is, white)?
> 
> And aren't their white rappers? I'd say some of the worst rap comes from white rappers.


If you started that thread It would be all good but this thread is a rant on my music. your thread would be about loving your music. as i said me being me and you being you.

Jedi Mind trick hands down one of my top 3 rappers. He is Italian who took up Islam with a Buddist Dj. everybody needs to check dem out. I didnt hate on white ppl who pick up on my music aslong as they respect it. all dis hardcore wigger bull that runs through high schools looks bad on all of us. Just couse one burns it dosnt make one a bad ass weed head that looks so good on real leagalization.


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 15, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> If you started that thread It would be all good but this thread is a rant on my music. your thread would be about loving your music. as i said me being me and you being you.


But that isn't the point. The fallacy I'm trying to point out has nothing to do with the OP or the context of the thread. It has to do with one specific post. I don't care why the thread was started. If someone is racist for dissing your music, then I think you should be considered racist for dissing their music.

It'd be one thing if one of the non-black members had posted on this thread that all rappers were fried-chicken-eating, watermelon-eating, koolaid-drinking n*i**rs. Then I'd be screaming racism along with everyone else because, let's be honest... that's a racist-as-hell statement to make. But no one did. They just said rap sucks. It doesn't matter the skin-color of the rapper. Hating on a musical genre is not racist, regardless of what race likes it more. And calling it racism is being just little bit _too_ happy to pull the racism card.

_That's_ the point I'm trying to make: people (white, black, asian, mexican, native american, middle-eastern... it doesn't matter) need to be a little _less_ willing to pull the racism card.



> Jedi Mind trick hands down one of my top 3 rappers. He is Italian who took up Islam with a Buddist Dj. everybody needs to check dem out. I didnt hate on white ppl who pick up on my music aslong as they respect it. all dis hardcore wigger bull that runs through high schools looks bad on all of us. Just couse one burns it dosnt make one a bad ass weed head that looks so good on real leagalization.


I've heard Jedi Mind Trick, and while I respect their talent and can see quite easily why anyone would like them, it's just not for me.

Like I said. The real reason I don't like rap is because I need more _music_ in my... music. I need more guitar (preferably with _good_ solos), better drumming, maybe some keyboard, and, finally, less sampling and more actually playing instruments (like The Roots). Now, if I could find rap music in this vein... talented playing, some guitar and guitar solos, etc, I could get into it quite easily. But as it stands, rap just isn't musical enough for me.


----------



## eyesdembleed (Sep 15, 2008)

> But that isn't the point. The fallacy I'm trying to point out has nothing to do with the OP or the context of the thread. It has to do with one specific post. I don't care why the thread was started. If someone is racist for dissing your music, then I think you should be considered racist for dissing their music


.
When did i dis anyones music? I think the fallacy is the point of this thread. if mr. bob newbie who started this thread luved music at all he would have started a "i luv blues rock who else does". not take the time to hate on others


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Sep 15, 2008)

I HATE rap. I have hated it for a very very long time,


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

ha this thread is still alive?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> .
> When did i dis anyones music? I think the fallacy is the point of this thread. if mr. bob newbie who started this thread luved music at all he would have started a "i luv blues rock who else does". not take the time to hate on others


That's about the most logic I've heard out of this thread lol. I don't like rap much either but I'm not about to start hating on everyone else who does. Although there are some out there that aren't all about the bling bling, bitches and hoes and all that nonsense, i.e. Sage Francis or Immortal Technique. Now those are some damn good rappers.


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 15, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> .
> When did i dis anyones music? I think the fallacy is the point of this thread. if mr. bob newbie who started this thread luved music at all he would have started a "i luv blues rock who else does". not take the time to hate on others



See, you're taking it personally. I _never_ said that you specifically dissed anyone's music. Somebody on here (can't remember if it was you or not) said that it seemed racist to hate on rap. The point I'm trying to make is this:

If a white person who hates on rap is racist, then is a black person who hates on rock racist as well?

The point I am now restating for the third time is that it seems really stupid to call someone racist for hating on a genre of music. That is my point. I don't _care_ why this or any other thread was started.

I am _aware_ that this thread was started with the premise of hating on rap, and while I did participate in it, I thought the OP could have been a little more informative as to _why_ (s)he didn't like rap and not reliant on personal opinions (rap sucks!... why does it suck, to you?). And I also don't think the posts about "only ignorant people listen to rap" aren't helping much (Neil De Grass Tyson listens to rap [although he prefers cleaner rap like Will Smith and deeper rap like Tu Pac to the Top 40 crap of today], and he sure-as-hell ain't ignorant). But I still think calling someone racist for hating on a genre of music is stupid.

And _that's_ my point. It isn't in the context of this thread. I'm talking about in general.


ETA...
I'm not disagreeing with you. I agree that, in context, this thread is pointless and stupid (although it could help some curious people, like me, to find some rap I might actually enjoy). However, I'm talking about in general, and you're staying in context of this thread.

In other words... this thread is pointless and stupid... but I do not think it's fair to call it racist.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ha this thread is still alive?


Someone needs to beat it down into the ground that's for sure...

Where's the dude that even started all this lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

ha idk shouldnt had made it.


----------



## eyesdembleed (Sep 15, 2008)

I said this thread was startin to sound racist becouse it went from da music to the cloths so whats next. I was feelin the thread was startin to run in a direction



> If a white person who hates on rap is racist, then is a black person who hates on rock racist as well?


yes if it goes as far as saying rock isnt music and its for ignorant ppl.

oh and on the top40 rap is just as bad as everyones fav band Jones Brothers. fruit snack rap=pop rock if u ask me

but im agreeing with others. done wit this thread. respect to Nate


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 15, 2008)

^I'm gonna follow your lead and retire myself from this thread, too. Check your PMs.

I beg fellow posters to let me uphold a reputation I have at other boards and be the killer of this thread, because I agree that maybe this thread should die.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think we all want it dead....


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

i can kill it for free.. I know a Guy


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaha go for it. i dont even like rap and i want this shit done


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 15, 2008)

NateHevens said:


> But that isn't the point. The fallacy I'm trying to point out has nothing to do with the OP or the context of the thread. It has to do with one specific post. I don't care why the thread was started. If someone is racist for dissing your music, then I think you should be considered racist for dissing their music.
> 
> It'd be one thing if one of the non-black members had posted on this thread that all rappers *were fried-chicken-eating, watermelon-eating, koolaid-drinking n*i**rs.* Then I'd be screaming racism along with everyone else because, let's be honest... that's a racist-as-hell statement to make. But no one did. They just said rap sucks. It doesn't matter the skin-color of the rapper. Hating on a musical genre is not racist, regardless of what race likes it more. And calling it racism is being just little bit _too_ happy to pull the racism card.
> 
> ...


u know i'm black and i do all those things but i understand ur point


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 15, 2008)

ok i'm dne with this thread too i'm put


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 17, 2008)

*-rep *
*To hate a whole genra of music over a few overrated artists is very ignorant.*
*I like all genra's of music because I know there's gotta be atleast one artist that interests me. Its like saying I dislike country but I love Johnny Cash, I dislike hip/hop but I love Tupac, I dislike Heavy Metal but I love Slayer. Oneday your little mind will develop above kindergarten level and you will find that one artist from each genre that you like then you will say hey maybe that guy was right.*


----------



## blonddie07 (Sep 17, 2008)

i agree though, this new rap/hiphop of the post 2000 is really damn lame...

All the good stuff(even cars) came out in the 90's... 

tupac, eazyE, bone thugs etc.. one of the best hiphop/rap artists..


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 17, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> i agree though, this new rap/hiphop of the post 2000 is really damn lame...
> 
> All the good stuff(even cars) came out in the 90's...
> 
> tupac, eazyE, bone thugs etc.. one of the best hiphop/rap artists..


*yea most of the new shit is lame but I mean underground is still goin like Immortal Technique is pretty sick even though west coast is much harder..*


----------



## Seven4 (Sep 18, 2008)

i listen to underground hip hop, 

too advanced

more creative

keeps the mind sharp



country, r&b, soft rock, some hard rock.. i listen to all dat shit also

i like to stay creative, and keep a open mind
if the song relates to sumthin my life, the way i felt, my past.. so on and so fourth


music is my life.

CHUUCH!


----------



## trafik (Sep 18, 2008)

every type of music sucks
every type of music rocks

I don't like country but like Johnny Cash 
I love Rap but not Lil Wayne

for example.

You cant bash a whole genre 

but I will say that RADIO = GARBAGE

I usually don't expect older people to like the whole hip hop thing 
But they cant expect us to go back in time 

Everyone knows you CAN'T defend 80% of rap lyrics


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

didnt we kill this thread


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

we tried man i thought you knew a guy...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

he aint come thru for me damn


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

sucks you should put a hit out


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha
this thread need to die tho.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well we already tried that. new people need to keep bringin shit up i guess. i tossed all my wrecks in to germ this morning haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

my big bang already done germed


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

well youre just bastard. my haze hasnt even sprouted yet. NL startin to smell tho haha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

cool i hear Nl doesnt stink so much during flower tho


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 18, 2008)

i know thats what i read too. but i def get a wiff of sumthin when i open up the tent ha smells better than the shit i got flowering now...


----------

